# ALMS Grand Prix at Road Atlanta 4.17.05



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

It's decided, 350z > S2000





















































This guy just starting to spin at well over 100mph coming down the hill, it was pretty impressive












































Some body part from the car


























:wtf:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Typical domestic trying to turn 


















:wtf::wtf:


















Z0secks


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wonder if one of the GM execs I met was out there. bah I'm sure he was...he's driven the vettes on road atlanta a few times.

Nice pics!!! Have you seen the pic of that all-black Z06 yet? gorgeous.


----------

